

Science Can Neither Explain Nor Deny the Awesomeness of This Sledding Crow - coolrhymes
http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2012/01/the-wreck-of-the-costa-concordia/100224/

======
skykooler
Link now points to a cruise ship wreck.

